# Routine Orders



## chadk (21 May 2011)

Forgive me if this is the wrong spot for this, I am writing an essay and I am wondering if someone could give me a definition of what a Routine Order is, and some thoughts as to why they are important?


----------



## Neill McKay (21 May 2011)

chadk said:
			
		

> Forgive me if this is the wrong spot for this, I am writing an essay and I am wondering if someone could give me a definition of what a Routine Order is, and some thoughts as to why they are important?



Routine orders could loosely be described as a unit's newsletter.  They come out periodically (weekly, monthly, sometimes quarterly, depending on the unit) and contain information like who is required for various duty watches, upcoming training or other unit goings-on, and notices.  The notices could include employment opportunities (especially in a reserve unit), safety bulletins, information on changes to the uniform, or almost anything else.

In addition to individual units, bases also have routine orders of their own.

Everyone is expected to be familiar with the routine orders.  They're normally posted in a conspicuous place and, in modern times, on the unit's intranet site.


----------



## jeffb (21 May 2011)

Most importantly to you at least, they will probably contain who is on duty for the upcoming period.


----------



## chadk (21 May 2011)

This may sound like an odd question, but why is important to read RO's?


----------



## PuckChaser (21 May 2011)

Because it sounds like you're writing an essay because you didn't read the ROs and neglected to do something/did something contrary to them.


----------



## MedCorps (21 May 2011)

The RO's are important to read because they contain information your CO deems important for you to know such as: 

Who is on duty 
Are you on duty, if so... what duty, when, where, where to report 
Who has been charged in the unit and the results of any summary trials
Who has been promoted  
Who has been posted or attached in / out and what positions these people will hold / where they have been posted 
Any new policies that could affect you. Such as the dress of the day for Friday inspections will be 3B vice 1A as of 1 June 11.  You do not want to show up in 1A.
Any new regulation that you are expected to adhere.
Upcoming unit events.  For instance it would be nice to know if the period from X June to X June has been designated a no A/L period due to an important parade.
Any other titbits of information the CO wishes to share.  Births / deaths / greeting received from the Col Cmdt, etc. 

As someone who has subordinates I expect them (from the Capts to the Privates) to read, understand and comply with the RO's. They do not need to be told. Otherwise the CSM / Adjt is free to take issue with the offender in question. 

MC


----------



## chadk (21 May 2011)

lol, no it wasn't me, but it was someone else.  Now we all have to write an essay


----------



## Navalsnpr (21 May 2011)

Best way to put it... RO's are a periodic Order from your chain of command. Periodic as it normally comes out on a somewhat set schedule (Daily, Weekly, Bi-Weekly, Monthly etc) and contains Orders from your Chain of Command. If you do not read your RO's, then you could potentially be charged in the event that you do not adhere to the orders detailed in them.


----------



## TwoTonShackle (21 May 2011)

Routine Orders are directives to the unit/base personnel.  If you see your name in routine orders directing you to report somewhere, (duty watch, training, hands fall in) those are executive commands just as if a superior officer issued them personally.  Also from time to time rules and regulations are posted in routine orders, (such as leave expires, minor offences, upcoming inspections).  This is a way for units to prove all individuals knew the rules and regulations prior to committing offences, as all personnel are required to read RO's.  It's not uncommon to see RO's as evidence against someone during a Summary Trial proving that the individual "ought to have known".


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 May 2011)

chadk said:
			
		

> This may sound like an odd question, but why is important to read RO's?



Beside the benefit of knowing what is going on in your unit and if there is anything you should have done or not done, you should read them because you have been ordered in Queen's Regulations and Orders to read them. 



> 5.01 – GENERAL RESPONSIBILITIES OF NONCOMMISSIONED
> MEMBERS
> 
> *A non-commissioned member shall:
> ...



So that this information is made available to you, your Commanding Officer has been ordered to publish Routine Orders.  An outline of what is included is contained in;

DAOD 1000-2, Communicating Direction in the DND and the CF
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/1000/1000-2-eng.asp


> . . . . . . .
> 
> Routine Orders (ROs)
> COs use ROs to communicate regulations, orders, instructions and general information to CF members and/or DND employees under their command.
> ...


----------

